# aer lingus sale for may/june flights?when



## poppy1 (2 Jan 2013)

planning on booking a trip to portugal in may - its currently €600 just wondering will they have a summer sale for flights from may as the sale now is only flights till april? thanks


----------



## SoylentGreen (2 Jan 2013)

Yes they normally have a 25% off followed by a 50% off. However this is only on the basic ticket price. The saving is usually very small.


----------



## poppy1 (31 Jan 2013)

well after watching it for weeks and there is no way to judge when the price is gonna change! i checked it at 2pm and went to book it at home at 6.30 and it had gone up €60! at least ryanair is consistent changing at midnight!!


----------



## oldnick (31 Jan 2013)

Poppy - when you said the fare to Portugal was 600 and now gone up by 60 , how many people are you talking about ?

The  return price on EI to Lisbon is 200 and to Faro 250 on most dates, though there are a couple of peak dates where this increases 20%-and a few where it's 20% less.


----------



## gipimann (31 Jan 2013)

Didn't Aer Lingus already have their Europe sale?  I was checking flights to Germany for late August before Christmas, and there was a reduction (about 20 euro) when I checked again last week.   Maybe some locations were excluded from the sale, which ended last Friday.


----------



## fla (1 Feb 2013)

I've been checking the Aer Lingus website for flights to Berlin in June and the price has jumped by over €100.  Saying that, they upped the prices of the seats during the 20% sale on fares by about 20%.  Don't Aer Lingus normally do a 50% sale for European cities. I know they had one for Summer 2013 for their holiday destinations before Christmas and that may be where you could have got the cheaper flights.  There are also low cost carriers that fly into Faro and airfares are usually around the €160 mark.  Aer Lingus are the more expensive airline.  Good luck with your flights and enjoy Portugal.


----------



## poppy1 (11 Feb 2013)

ya it was for 4 of us it was 520 we ended up paying 627 (with 2 bags mind you)
now its 900 +
worth booking in december as much cheaper


----------



## Grizzly (12 Feb 2013)

50% sale starts today. 4 adults to Lisbon on selected midweek dates return now €438. To Faro €724.
Aer Lingus always follow the same format. 25% off followed by a 50% off. However they have been known to increase the price before a sale only to reduce them back down during the sale.


----------



## poppy1 (13 Feb 2013)

just checked website again - i paid 520 on the 9th of jan now same dates are 1041 (you save 78.80) i don't think so!!!
the doubled in a month that's mad


----------



## Grizzly (13 Feb 2013)

Are you saying that when there was no sale you paid €520 for 4 return flights to Lisbon or Faro with Aer Lingus and now, during their 50% off sale the same flights for the same day etc are €1041?  I don't understand the €78.80 bit though?


----------



## poppy1 (13 Feb 2013)

yep grizzly thats exactly what im saying
im watching the flights to faro since dec and they are going up every day - in dec it was 480 but when i was in a position to book in jan i paid 520 no sale or anything now they are double that and when you put in dates aer lingus says you have saved 78.80!! dunno how they came up with that figure
the prices in jan changed daily and hourly  they went up €30 between lunchtime and dinner time!!


----------



## Grizzly (14 Feb 2013)

So it appears with Aer Lingus you purchase your flights as early as possible but with Ryanair you purchase at about 6 weeks before the flight?


----------



## Deiseblue (14 Feb 2013)

Grizzly said:


> So it appears with Aer Lingus you purchase your flights as early as possible but with Ryanair you purchase at about 6 weeks before the flight?



I booked flights to Malaga & Amsterdam last night & made a substantial saving when compared to pricing them in recent weeks.

Grizzly , thanks for pointing out the start of the sale as I had missed same.


----------



## poppy1 (14 Feb 2013)

with ryanair i have booked in nov for may! and got a good price - never checked nearer to the date! but that was from kerry 

 but now that aerlingus are flying shannon to faro ill stick with aer lingus


----------

